# Canadian M.A.T.C. 2003



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 29, 2003)

Aug. 1, 2, 3 

Hilton Hotel
London,Ont.
phone: 1-519-439-1661

1-(800)-622-7880 
Download the REGISTRATION FORM 
and 
Fax it in to Register TODAY!
1- Day Children Camp Form
3- Day Camp
Fax : 1-519-438-9653 


Grandmaster Instructors: 

George Dillman 
9th Dan Ryukyu Kempo Tomari-te
http://www.dillman.com

Kim Dillman 
9th Dan Ryukyu Kempo Tomari-te
www.dillman.com

Dan "The Beast" Severn 
( UFC Champion)
www.the-beast.com

Tim Hartman 
(7th degree Modern Arnis)
www.wmarnis.com

 Steve Stewart 
8th Dan Kyusho-Jitsu
6th Degree American Kempo
www.ssmma.com 

Mark Kline 
7th Degree Kyusho-Jitsu
www.markklineskarate.com

 Ed Lake 
8th Degree Kyusho-Jitsu 

 Mark Lawler 
(7th degree American Kenpo)
www.lawlerskenpo.com


artyon: :enguard: 
:jaws:


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 30, 2003)

Rene',

Quite a bill you got yourself onto.  Way to go! artyon:

Yours,
Dan


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 30, 2003)

:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> *Aug. 1, 2, 3
> 
> Hilton Hotel
> ...



Wheres the registration form?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 30, 2003)

http://www.ssmma.com/EVENT_MATC.HTML


----------



## arnisador (Sep 1, 2003)

Did we get a review?


----------

